# The Strange Magic of: Kate Bush



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Kate Bush. Where to begin? First, she has won so many firsts and awards (UK) as to have dominated the distaff side of British rock/pop for decades, with people endlessly speculating (as they used to about Dylan): what will Kate do next? Will there be a next album, etc. I have always been a fan, happy with much of what she has done; sometimes bemused.... Her early on-stage persona performing _Wuthering Heights_ was reminiscent of an over-the-top Dusty Springfield, and was obviously seized upon later by Sarah Brightman. It reminded me of someone imitating a kelp frond surging about with the passing waves, a little distracting, but otherwise a great first song with its striding rhythm. Here she is in one of those early _Wuthering Heights_ live clips, but there was much, much great music to follow from this rather extraordinary woman.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A more mature Kate, with David Gilmour:._Running Up That Hill_.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

A big fan of Kate Bush here - her album "Aerial" is one of my favorite albums by a female artist:angel:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Kate Bush is great!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Herewith my all time favorite Kate Bush song. From The Dreaming: _Night of the Swallow_. This is one of my top 10 songs, and gives me chills each time I hear it. That bounding, roller-coaster refrain: "With a hired plane, and no names mentioned......"


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I do not like _this_ Bush . . . no sir, _I don't like it!_


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Morimur said:


> I do not like _this_ Bush . . . no sir, _I don't like it!_


I would have been shocked--shocked!--to find that you liked Kate Bush. I am at peace.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Morimur said:


> I do not like _this_ Bush . . . no sir, _I don't like it!_


But, what Bush do you like then, Morimur?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Casebearer said:


> But, what Bush do you like then, Morimur?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my favourite artists ever. _Hounds of love_ is my #1 pop/rock album of all time.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

Whilst I liked her singles, I never bought an album until _50 Words for Snow_, though I was given two as presents (_The Whole Story_, _Aerial_). I have since downloaded _The Kick Inside _and feel justified that I've not really missed much by not having bought it at the time.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Morimur said:


>


I'm guessing here that this is not an exploding neutron bomb and the atomic wind blowing the mantle upwards or even the depiction of our old sun dying in a few billion years causing a blazing neutron storm over a somewhat regressed people. I suppose that's a Biblical image from the early sixties and the best picture of a *Burning Bush* you could find, ha ha. In my book bushes look quite different from solitary trees!


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Kate Bush... Ah, the memories. I still have _The Sensual World_ in my collection. And this brings back to memory the epic _Kate Bush vs. Tori Amos_ flame war thread I fought in at a now defunct forum long ago...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Antiquarian said:


> Kate Bush... Ah, the memories. I still have _The Sensual World_ in my collection. And this brings back to memory the epic _Kate Bush vs. Tori Amos_ flame war thread I fought in at a now defunct forum long ago...


I'll give Kate the edge in songwriting; Tori is obviously more at home than Kate in public performance. I hope nobody got incinerated in that flame war.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

This is a blazing hot topic


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> I'll give Kate the edge in songwriting; Tori is obviously more at home than Kate in public performance. I hope nobody got incinerated in that flame war.


I survived with some singed nerves... but I triumphed. Kate won on that particular poll (and in a large part, ahem, because of her looks). Let's just say that particular forum was not as well moderated as this one...


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

This song and video always mesmerizes me.






I also love Wuthering Heights, Running up that Hill, and others.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

DiesIraeCX said:


> This song and video always mesmerizes me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly, truly bizarre!


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I was just watching _Brazil_ (The 1985 Terry Gilliam film) and a familiar voice sang out the eponymous track. I wasn't certain, so I looked it up. It was Kate!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I read this topic yesterday and still found myself singing Babooska in my head this evening when I was making coffee.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> I read this topic yesterday and still found myself singing Babooska in my head this evening when I was making coffee.


I hope there was not the sound in your kitchen of all that breaking crockery that ends the song, while the coffee was being made.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

There is a fascinating re-working of a selection of Kate's songs by the German modern jazz composer and singer Theo Bleckmann on his album _Hello earth! - The Music of Kate Bush_. The songs included are:
Running Up That Hill
Suspended In Gaffa
And Dream Of Sheep
Under Ice
Violin
Hello Earth
Cloudbusting
All The Love
Saxophone Song
Army Dreamers
The Man With The Child In His Eyes
Watching You Without Me
Love and Anger
This Woman's Work


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Delicious Manager said:


> There is a fascinating re-working of a selection of Kate's songs by the German modern jazz composer and singer Theo Bleckmann on his album _Hello earth! - The Music of Kate Bush_. The songs included are:
> Running Up That Hill
> Suspended In Gaffa
> And Dream Of Sheep
> ...


I'll have to give it ear!

By the way, has anybody noticed the similarity in style and mood of some parts of Kate's _Aerial_ with Jefferson Starship's _Blows Against the Empire_? I'm not suggesting anything nefarious, just an interesting parallelism.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I sometimes hear my name being called by secret things that are not addressed or listened to. Sometimes they blow trumpets. I hear those trumpets.... As a rule, I dislike videos, but this one for Kate's _Big Stripey Lie_ is an exception; some weird images indeed. From the album The Red Shoes, which contains much good material.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For my blog I prepared a list of my favourite 100 pop/rock/ballads songs of all time. Kate Bush scored five times:

7. The ninth wave
18. Don't give up (with Peter Gabriel)
34. The man with the child in his eyes
60. Cloudbusting
74. A coral room


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^I might drive myself mad putting together a top 100 list. But Kate's _Night of the Swallow_ would be certainly in the top 10 and very likely in the top 5. Perhaps I'll steel myself, gird my loins.......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I like her posters


----------

